# Next StarArchitects?



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

Who will be the next star architects,although great architects usually aren't young many of the greats from this decade are getting up there in age such as pelli,foster,gehry and meier so what architects will be the next stararchitects,who are the next upandcoming firms and architects

provide reasons why you think they'll be the next SUPERSTARS of architecture,such as a rendering to a previous or project in the works.


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

There really aren't any up and coming future superstar architects that I know of but I would say Calatrava is the next super-star.

Milwaukee Museum of Art:










Toronto's BCE Atrium










Other works:





































And the 2000 ft. Fordham Spire in Chicago:


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

but calatrava is already a star,turning torso and others showed us that.


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

^^ He "twists" his buildings alot doesn't he.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

all his buildings twist except 80 south street,the cubes.


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

pickard chilton will be the next superstars of the architecture world. check out their website


----------



## cellete (May 19, 2004)

Alejandro Zaera Polo


----------



## Phenomenal Fullerton (Aug 22, 2005)

Travis...

What the hell is that one you've included above the Fordham Spire? And what city is it designed for?


----------



## Locke (Sep 18, 2005)

How about Barry Lee, from DBI Design in Australia.

He designed a lot of the worlds tallest upcoming residentials, including:

Q1 









Circle on Cavill









Soul Tower, one of the world's tallest residentials:









Dolphin Towers









'CBD apartments'


















The Wave









and a stack more.


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

Me in a decade...(hopefully)


----------

